

The cost of messaging - rayvega
http://ayende.com/Blog/archive/2009/02/09/the-cost-of-messaging.aspx

======
CalmQuiet
No: topic is actually about demands of _writing_ message objects:
[http://codebetter.com/blogs/gregyoung/archive/2009/02/09/cos...](http://codebetter.com/blogs/gregyoung/archive/2009/02/09/cost.aspx)

